# Precision Martial Arts School (Camberley/Aldershot) ???



## mcgowana (Nov 23, 2009)

Hi,
Does anyone have any info on, is a member of or experience of Presicion Martial Arts School in Camberley and Aldershot???

Thanks,

Andy


----------



## Tez3 (Nov 23, 2009)

I've never heard of it, it looks very commercial though (for me not good but that's a personal preference). It has a 30 day free trial so would be worth having a look at to see if it suits you. It's definitely not MMA though. If you want MMA in that area you'll have to look up Gary 'Smiler' Turner, one of the very best.


----------



## mcgowana (Nov 23, 2009)

Thanks once again Tez3,

I have had a look at the website and it seems Gary is only 5 minutes down the road from my house.  The life coaching stuff is an interest to me as well.

Thanks,
Andy


----------



## Tez3 (Nov 23, 2009)

mcgowana said:


> Thanks once again Tez3,
> 
> I have had a look at the website and it seems Gary is only 5 minutes down the road from my house. The life coaching stuff is an interest to me as well.
> 
> ...


 
Smiler (Gary lol) is an absolutely brilliant guy, genuine and knowledgable. I can't recommend him highly enough. He does everything he says on his website, some of our soldiers have trained with him in Aldershot. Damn good fighter too and one of the nicest men around.


----------

